# David Hackston



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 29, 2006)

David Hackston, Scottish Covenanter, was martyred for the cause of Christ's crown and covenant on July 29/30, 1680. 

Previously, he had fought at the Battle of Drumclog and was present at but did not participate in the killing of Archbishop James Sharp. 

The manner of his execution was horrific by most any standard. If you have seen _Braveheart_ you may have an idea. It is noteworthy in the annals of martyrology.

For more on his life, see this extract from _The Scots Worthies_ by John Howie; Jock Purves, _Fair Sunshine_, pp. 55-51; John H. Thomson, _A Cloud of Witnesses_, pp. 39-58; and Thomas M'Crie, Jr., _The Story of the Scottish Church_, p. 319, 344.


----------

